
EduBlocks: Transition to Python the easy way - joshualowe1002
http://edublocks.org
======
joshualowe1002
Hey,

My name is Josh and I am 14 and created EduBlocks . Which is a tool to help
kids go from Scratch to Python the easy way.

Let me know your thoughts.

Josh

